# Pokémon Gen 5 Tournament (Sign up inside)



## AndyB (Sep 3, 2012)

Welcome to next big Pok?mon tournament on TBT. Now I know that previous attempts at mass Pok?mon battles haven't been too successful, but this is different. Rather than a gym leader challenge, this is a straight up tournament.
Depending on the number of players, this will determine the number of brackets. Winners will progress to the next round until a Champion is crowned. Who will get some kind of prize, probably Bells. 
The games that this will focus on will be Pok?mon Black and White. Now, B2 and W2 are out in Japan and those that are lucky enough to have an imported copy are welcome to join.. just be sure you understand it. It'll help. 
These are the rules that'll be in place for the tournament, if you're found to be breaking any you will be disqualified and a mark against your name for future tournaments. 



Spoiler: Rules



When both combatants are added and are ready to battle, connect to the WFC and set up for a battle with these settings-

Battle Format: Single Battle
Battle Rule: Flat rules
Wonder Launcher: Off
This means that the battles will be a 3v3 at Level 50. Pok?mon will be scaled down to 50, not up! So having a team of 6 is recommended as you'll have a larger pool to pick your team from. If you wish to only have 3, that's down to you.

Additional rules-
No team to contain two of the same Pok?mon
No two Pok?mon to hold the same item.
 No Pok?mon to have the moves "Double team" and "Minimize".
 No team to consist of any Banned Pokemon.



Spoiler: Banned Pok?mon



Arceus (All forms)
Blaziken (Speed Boost)
Darkrai
Deoxys (All forms)
Dialga
Excadrill (Sand Rush)
Garchomp
Giratina (All forms)
Groudon
Ho-Oh
Kyogre
Lugia
Manaphy
Mewtwo
Palkia
Rayquaza
Reshiram
Shaymin (Sky form)
Thundurus
Zekrom





 To sign up all you have to do is post that you want in and your Friend Code. You have until Saturday 8th, 6PM EST to sign up and make your team, Sunday the brackets will be released and from then on it'll be 3 days to complete your battles. After that a day rest and brackets to be updated. 
Now, one of the main reasons previous attempts failed were because hardly anyone had their teams ready. The game have been out long enough, so there shouldn't be much of a problem. If you fail to have your team ready and you've signed up, too bad. 
Both parties will need to announce who won in the thread. Failure to show will result in conceding the match.



Spoiler: Participants



*AndyB*- 1507 2997 0530
*Prof Gallows*- 4599 5825 9012
*Rover AC*- 2022 3802 8301
*Bacon Boy*- 5329 0786 2352
*Kaiaa*- 3052 9804 1962
*Jackal*- 0819 3207 2253
*Fretless*- 3568 8907 6249
*Krael42*- 3225-1170-9788


There may be more tournaments in the future, it all comes down to how this one goes. Here are the brackets! 



Spoiler:  Brackets Round 2










You have until Friday 14th to complete your matches and fill in the results. If all matches are complete before then, we may start the next round early.
One extra thing, if you don't wish to talk via the game's chat (which is pretty terrible), there is always the IRC to use. If you wish to turn chat off, just press the X button to turn it off.
Good luck to everyone, have some great battles.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 3, 2012)

Also want to mention that I'll be recording my battles with the VS Recorder. If anyone else would like to do this it would be nice, so that we can watch the battles everyone had. But it's not mandatory, just optional.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't do pokemon battles with friends often since afterwards I feel so lame.
*sighs abit* Sorry but I'll have to pass.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 4, 2012)

It's okay. I just wish other people would get interested.

If we could get this league going, and it worked out great and enough people participated we would do a lot more events like this.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll participate. Lucy: 2022-3802-8301

Also, I notice Mew and Kyurem are not on the Banned Pokemon list. Did you miss them out or are they not restricted?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 4, 2012)

Andy might have missed it. All legendary pokemon are banned.

Again, if this league goes well there will be more events in the future that Andy and myself will hold.
If it goes *really* well, I'll start to give out special prizes such as shiny pokemon or other rare things in the games. [size=-10]my shiny pokemon are legit, as well. I spend a lot of time finding them.[/size]


----------



## AndyB (Sep 4, 2012)

Not all Legendaries are banned, I've banned Ubers. Now a particular set of Mew can be considered uber, however Mew and Kyurem are OU. Which means they're legal. 

Also, this isn't so much a league, it's just the image was the only decent one that was found. This is just a tournament.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll sign up. Alfred - 5329-0786-2352


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 4, 2012)

AndyB said:


> Now a particular set of Mew can be considered uber



My Mew is level 100 with a Sassy nature. Would that be considered "Uber"?


----------



## AndyB (Sep 4, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> My Mew is level 100 with a Sassy nature. Would that be considered "Uber"?



Having a particular nature wont make it Uber necessarily. But the Uber sets for Mew don't use Sassy.
Only thing I will say is, even though some are allowed... I'd rather people didn't relay on them.

Also, it doesn't matter if anything is level 100. The battles are having them scaled down anyway.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 4, 2012)

AndyB said:


> Having a particular nature wont make it Uber necessarily. But the Uber sets for Mew don't use Sassy.
> Only thing I will say is, even though some are allowed... I'd rather people didn't relay on them.
> 
> Also, it doesn't matter if anything is level 100. The battles are having them scaled down anyway.



Thanks for clearing that up  I might use Mew... but I don't think I'll be dependent on him.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 4, 2012)

Can we just ban legendaries?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 4, 2012)

Mew isn't overly powerful.

As long as they aren't on the uber list it should be okay. When we have more tournaments we'll probably do a no legendary one.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 5, 2012)

I was thinking earlier on, that in the future we could do some Little Cup tournaments. (Level 5/First evolution Pok?mon) Double battles too. There are plenty of different types we could go with. Any other that stand out?


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 5, 2012)

I restarted my US White version (couldn't find my JP Black version) in preparation for BW2. I'm not that far into the game yet, I barely got past Striaton City. I'm going to add Excadrill to my team. Are Excadrill banned entirely, or just those with the ability Sand Rush? I'll probably join once my Pokemon get over Lv. 50 (and if my dear Excadrill is accepted). I've never been in a tournament or played competitively before. 

Also, what's "uber"?


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 5, 2012)

I would really love to join, but Pokemon has kinda got boring for me now... Its really fun, but after playing it a second time I feel really bored.

I may get W2 so I might consider joining this cool league.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 5, 2012)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I'm going to add Excadrill to my team. Are Excadrill banned entirely, or just those with the ability Sand Rush? I'll probably join once my Pokemon get over Lv. 50 (and if my dear Excadrill is accepted). I've never been in a tournament or played competitively before.
> 
> Also, what's "uber"?


Yeah that's correct, as long as it doesn't have Sand Rush it's allowed. 

As for What Uber is-






			
				From bulbapedia said:
			
		

> The Uber tier is effectively a banlist for OU, however this does not mean it is not, or cannot be used. Pok?mon in the Uber tier are deemed too powerful or centralizing to be used fairly among other Pok?mon.



This isn't to be taken too seriously, it's for fun more than anything. Only thing is, I want all sign ups to be done by Saturday 8th. If you can't make it in for that, I'm sure I'll be doing another tournament.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 5, 2012)

I can't wait to do this! 

Kaiaa: 3052 9804 1962


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 5, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I would really love to join, but Pokemon has kinda got boring for me now... Its really fun, but after playing it a second time I feel really bored.
> 
> I may get W2 so I might consider joining this cool league.



It's not really a league. This is a tournament. Just one. A league would consist of multiple tournaments leading up to a final one.

I do believe the logo is being fixed, sorry for the confusion. That was my fault. lol


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 5, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> It's not really a league. This is a tournament. Just one. A league would consist of multiple tournaments leading up to a final one.
> 
> I do believe the logo is being fixed, sorry for the confusion. That was my fault. lol


Oh, OK XD
I will prob end up buying the game, just not on the launch.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 5, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Oh, OK XD
> I will prob end up buying the game, just not on the launch.



Hold on, so have you already played through Black/White already and got a solid team?


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 5, 2012)

AndyB said:


> Hold on, so have you already played through Black/White already and got a solid team?



Until I restarted, yeah.

My solid team would be Zekrom and Emboar, so I cant join. I beat W with 2 pokemon lol.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 5, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Until I restarted, yeah.
> 
> My solid team would be Zekrom and Emboar, so I cant join. I beat W with 2 pokemon lol.



That's 100% the reason you find it boring. =p

You should consider playing it through without using any legendaries, ever. Just go out and catch pokemon at lower levels, train them up, challenge gyms, re-battle trainers, go on the battle subway, even random wifi matches are really fun.
That's really the whole point to the games. You go out and raise pokemon, building up a team and battling to show how well you've raised them. Flying through the main plot with a legendary just kills it man.

anyway, no more talk of that. This is about the tournament. I'm sure we'll do one for b/w 2 as well, but it'd be great if anyone could pick up the game and take part, even if it's the only tournament you do.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 5, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> That's 100% the reason you find it boring. =p
> 
> You should consider playing it through without using any legendaries, ever. Just go out and catch pokemon at lower levels, train them up, challenge gyms, re-battle trainers, go on the battle subway, even random wifi matches are really fun.
> That's really the whole point to the games. You go out and raise pokemon, building up a team and battling to show how well you've raised them. Flying through the main plot with a legendary just kills it man.
> ...


Its probably because of that, but nearly all of the games have gotten really boring for me...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. It really makes me sad to see that the games can't be enjoyed to their fullest extent.
On another forum where I go, people ask me a lot what the point to the TCG is and what makes it so much more popular than the videogames and it really just drives me insane, but I don't want to lose my position as Professor, so I can't express my opinions there. >.>

You have to really get into the game. Take the time to learn the actual mechanics to the game. In Pokemon Ruby I did a challenge run and managed to beat all of the gym leaders, elite four, and every single route trainer in the game with only a Mightyena, who started off as a Poochyena. Aside from doing the story, which I seriously suggest ALL people who play Pokemon to put aside and do everything else first, there are a multitude of things that can keep you entertained in the Pokemon games, especially with the newer ones. Do the contests in Gen III and IV, beat all of the battle subway challenges, catch all of the flipping pokemon, that used to be the slogan. There is a whole lot to do in the Pokemon games, way more than most people who play them realize.


Again, please don't get me into these conversations. XD
This thread is about the tournament. If you would like to join, please do so. The more people we have the more fun it will be, and the better chance that we'll do more tournaments.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 6, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Sorry to hear that. It really makes me sad to see that the games can't be enjoyed to their fullest extent.
> On another forum where I go, people ask me a lot what the point to the TCG is and what makes it so much more popular than the videogames and it really just drives me insane, but I don't want to lose my position as Professor, so I can't express my opinions there. >.>
> 
> You have to really get into the game. Take the time to learn the actual mechanics to the game. In Pokemon Ruby I did a challenge run and managed to beat all of the gym leaders, elite four, and every single route trainer in the game with only a Mightyena, who started off as a Poochyena. Aside from doing the story, which I seriously suggest ALL people who play Pokemon to put aside and do everything else first, there are a multitude of things that can keep you entertained in the Pokemon games, especially with the newer ones. Do the contests in Gen III and IV, beat all of the battle subway challenges, catch all of the flipping pokemon, that used to be the slogan. There is a whole lot to do in the Pokemon games, way more than most people who play them realize.
> ...


Today I might start W again, I am just not too sure that I will get to level 50 or more in time XD


----------



## AndyB (Sep 6, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Today I might start W again, I am just not too sure that I will get to level 50 or more in time XD



There's always next time. Don't worry if you can't make this one. Means you have more time to build your team.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 6, 2012)

AndyB said:


> There's always next time. Don't worry if you can't make this one. Means you have more time to build your team.



Oh, OK. I probably need to search up on the Pokedex to see what Pokemon I need to choose, it will probably take me a few days soo...
As soon as I beat Striaton and get my Pan____, Tepig, and probably a basic one ready, I will join XP


----------



## AndyB (Sep 6, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Oh, OK. I probably need to search up on the Pokedex to see what Pokemon I need to choose, it will probably take me a few days soo...
> As soon as I beat Striaton and get my Pan____, Tepig, and probably a basic one ready, I will join XP



They still need to be higher than level 50, for this tournament at least.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 7, 2012)

Just a reminder, we're coming up to the last day of sign ups.

Also, I've reserved a spot for a friend of mine, so there's another player.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 7, 2012)

AndyB said:


> Just a reminder, we're coming up to the last day of sign ups.
> 
> Also, I've reserved a spot for a friend of mine, so there's another player.



Oh, really?
I would really love to join, but I still need to catch up... Playing the game right now.
As soon as I get my Pokemon ready and my FC, I will join.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 7, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Oh, really?
> I would really love to join, but I still need to catch up... Playing the game right now.
> As soon as I get my Pokemon ready and my FC, I will join.



Not really an "Oh, really?" about it, dates as to signing ending have been up since the thread started.
As I've said before, if you don't get in for this one you will have a chance at the next one.


----------



## Jackal (Sep 8, 2012)

Pokemon tournament? Count me in.

(I promise I didn't only sign up for the site to take part)


----------



## Krael42 (Sep 8, 2012)

So, when exactly do sign-ups end today? Because if you still need another person, I would be happy to join this tournament!


----------



## AndyB (Sep 8, 2012)

Krael42 said:


> So, when exactly do sign-ups end today? Because if you still need another person, I would be happy to join this tournament!



6pm EST. The more the merrier!


----------



## Krael42 (Sep 8, 2012)

Alright then!

Chas: 3225-1170-9788

I can't wait for the tournament to start!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 8, 2012)

If anyone else is wanting to join, you have ten minutes until signups are closed.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 8, 2012)

That's it, sign ups are over this time.
8 Players is a nice turn out, especially in the sense that it's all fair and nobody gets a straight run through to another round.
I'll make the brackets for tomorrow, be sure to have everyone registered so that you're ready for whoever you have drew.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 8, 2012)

Prof Gallows, if you can, can you try to post the battles here?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll be uploading and posting the codes on this thread of my battles so everyone can watch them, yes.
I'm not sure if anyone else will though, it would be nice.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 8, 2012)

To make things even more serious about the tournaments, I've made a group.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/group.php?groupid=9

This way we can keep things more organized, and not have everything all in one thread later on.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 9, 2012)

I am really stoked about this, I just need to work on training my Patrat, Lillipup, and Tepig.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2012)

A little bit of advice though, try and have pokemon who aren't weak to the same type, like Patrat and Lillipup. You could have both of them taken out by a fighting type pokemon pretty quickly.

Since you just started, I'd suggest just sticking with what you have right now, maybe catch some bug pokemon. They evolve the quickest out of all other pokemon and will give you an extra little boost.

After you beat Burgh you should go directly to Route 5 and catch a Solosis, having a psychic type gives you a huge advantage against most people with their high speed stats and ability to learn almost every other type of attack, especially the ones they are weak against. I also had a pretty good time using a Sandile early on. The Ground/Dark pairing is great, giving you complete immunity to electric and psychic attacks. Though I don't want to clog the thread up with advice, I will gladly give you tips, answer any questions, and other stuff on the group page if you want to join.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 9, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> A little bit of advice though, try and have pokemon who aren't weak to the same type, like Patrat and Lillipup. You could have both of them taken out by a fighting type pokemon pretty quickly.
> 
> Since you just started, I'd suggest just sticking with what you have right now, maybe catch some bug pokemon. They evolve the quickest out of all other pokemon and will give you an extra little boost.
> 
> After you beat Burgh you should go directly to Route 5 and catch a Solosis, having a psychic type gives you a huge advantage against most people with their high speed stats and ability to learn almost every other type of attack, especially the ones they are weak against. I also had a pretty good time using a Sandile early on. The Ground/Dark pairing is great, giving you complete immunity to electric and psychic attacks. Though I don't want to clog the thread up with advice, I will gladly give you tips, answer any questions, and other stuff on the group page if you want to join.


Thanks for the advice, I am currently training to level 10 because of the N battle.
I dont want to clog this up either, so yeah.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 9, 2012)

Here are the brackets! 



Spoiler:  Brackets Round 1











You have until Friday 14th to complete your matches and fill in the results. If all matches are complete before then, we may start the next round early.
One extra thing, if you don't wish to talk via the game's chat (which is pretty terrible), there is always the IRC to use. If you wish to turn chat off, just press the X button to turn it off.
Good luck to everyone, have some great battles.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, can't wait to see the battles.
For the 2nd tourney,  I hope to join


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 9, 2012)

Andy, shoot me a PM whenever you can fight.


----------



## Fretless (Sep 9, 2012)

First match: 

Krael Vs. Fretless

Victor: Fretless 

The match was really fun


----------



## Krael42 (Sep 9, 2012)

Battle Video: 00-00000-00000

I don't know if the video can be viewed because that video number is weird, and I don't know how to save them...

But yeah, I lost and it was a good game! Next time I'll be sure to have a team of ev trained pokemon. XD


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 9, 2012)

Currently battling Cress with my Pansage and Tepig 

I plan to get a Keldeo soon if that isn't illegal.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 9, 2012)

Keldeo would probably be banned, just an FYI.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 9, 2012)

Waiting on Rover for out battle. I'm ready when you are! Just PM me or message me when you can do it. Good luck!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 9, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Keldeo would probably be banned, just an FYI.



Oh, OK :/
Because at the point I'm at, Munna is in the daycare and Pansage is not useful at the point, so I really wanted to use Keldeo.

Since I am at Pinwheel Forest, are there any good Pokemon I should catch?


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 9, 2012)

@AndyB
Is it OK if I used the TBT Pokemon Tournament picture for the group that Gallows made?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2012)

Krael42 said:


> Battle Video: 00-00000-00000
> 
> I don't know if the video can be viewed because that video number is weird, and I don't know how to save them...
> 
> But yeah, I lost and it was a good game! Next time I'll be sure to have a team of ev trained pokemon. XD



Talk to the clerk closest to the globe statue in a Pokemon Center, select the third option under GTS called "Battle Videos". There you'll be able to upload it.

What do you need to use my icon for?


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 9, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Talk to the globe statue in a Pokemon Center, select the third option under GTS.
> 
> What do you need to use my icon for?



Oh, its yours? LOL 
Is it OK if I added it to the group photos?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2012)

Ohh the tournament picture, I thought you meant the group picture. lol

I don't see why it would be a problem, but Andy made the tournament picture, I made the group icon.

I haven't had my battle with Jackal yet, will see to it soon.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2012)

Testing the VS Recorder Battle Upload.

Random battle against Andy we did prior to the tournament. Code is 14-97384-66492


----------



## Krael42 (Sep 9, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Talk to the clerk closest to the globe statue in a Pokemon Center, select the third option under GTS called "Battle Videos". There you'll be able to upload it.



I was able to do that, but then the video was unable to upload. It said something about the Pokemon and then the video just wouldn't upload. D:


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2012)

Ahh. If someone in the battle was using (badly) hacked pokemon the video will refuse to record, such as having stats that they normally wouldn't be possible to have. The battle could have exceeded the time limit too, so it couldn't record the battle if it was too long. But if you were able to record it, then I'm not sure why it won't upload.


----------



## Fretless (Sep 9, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Ahh. If someone in the battle was using (badly) hacked pokemon the video will refuse to record, such as having stats that they normally wouldn't be possible to have. The battle could have exceeded the time limit too, so it couldn't record the battle if it was too long. But if you were able to record it, then I'm not sure why it won't upload.



I was able to record and watch the video, but I was unable to upload it with the same error. I also know none of my pokemon were hacked, but I did transfer them over from soul silver just before the match. Coulda had some glitch in the transfer and caused errors.


*edit*
I did look through my pokemon and found out my porygon-z does have errors on it. I transferred it over from my soul silver, yet it says it was met on today's date rather than displaying the date it was created. I think this may be because I used two different firmwares on the 3DS's that I used.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2012)

Can you give me the text or code that the error says?

It could be a number of things, but can you view the battle from your vs recorder directly? Check that and see, if you're unable to view it from there, it was most likely a connection issue during the match, someones internet might've cut for a second.

I know neither of you used any illegal pokemon since you could record the video, so no rules have been broken. Just check your vs recorder, if you can play it, try uploading it then. If it still won't, I have no idea.


edit: I didn't see that you watched the video, sorry about that. I'm really not sure why it won't let either of you upload.


----------



## Fretless (Sep 9, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Can you give me the text or code that the error says?
> 
> It could be a number of things, but can you view the battle from your vs recorder directly? Check that and see, if you're unable to view it from there, it was most likely a connection issue during the match, someones internet might've cut for a second.
> 
> ...



Yeah :/ My internet could have been the problem. Just last night around this time the main fiber line that my provider supplies to my area was cut and I was without power for hours (shoulda seen me yelling at my switch box cuz it wasn't saying the input signal was bad AND my ISP was not answering their phone till my 5th call). So it was likely my connection or my broken porygon. I just tested another transfer and I got the pokemon through normally with no errors.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2012)

I know how you feel with that. My power goes out constantly, I live up in the mountains and it storms pretty frequently, so trees tend to fall onto the lines and I end up not having power for a few days/weeks.

It's okay though, you made to the next round and maybe you'll be able to upload your upcoming battle.

edit: Just caught your edit, I bet that's what it was. Very ironic that a Porygon-Z would have errors, considering it's literally a pokemon that came to be due to a series of upgrading errors. lol


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 9, 2012)

Hope fully, the other battles will correctly upload 

I got 2 badges in a day... Using only one pokemon... Well, I have Munna in The daycare.
I got my FC as well, but I am still weak. I still need to train my Pignite and Munna, so until I get to level 50 I will post my code up for future tourneys.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2012)

Sounds good, just keep at it.

There are still four days until all the results need to be in, so to those who have yet to battle, good luck!


----------



## AndyB (Sep 10, 2012)

I won in the match against Bacon Boy.
It was a good fight, had fun with it.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, at this point, I need to beat Burgh.

Good luck to you other peeps!

So I recently evolved Munna into Musharna... never guessed it would learn Hypnosis and Psybeam (currently useless against most Pokemon.)

Just need to train Musharna and Pignite 30 levels more until I can join >_>


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 11, 2012)

As announced by the Pok?mon Global Link on September 7, the Global Link will go under extended maintenance from September 25 until October 3. During this time, none of the Global Link's service (which include the Pok?mon Dream World, Global Battle Union Wi-Fi Competitions, and Game Sync linking) will be available.

This won't affect our tournament, since we're not using any of those services to battle. The tournament should be over by that time, too. Just posting this incase anyone saw it.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 11, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> As announced by the Pok?mon Global Link on September 7, the Global Link will go under extended maintenance from September 25 until October 3. During this time, none of the Global Link's service (which include the Pok?mon Dream World, Global Battle Union Wi-Fi Competitions, and Game Sync linking) will be available.
> 
> This won't affect our tournament, since we're not using any of those services to battle. The tournament should be over by that time, too. Just posting this incase anyone saw it.



Oh, really? Well, I don't use Dream World anymore ever since I restarted anyway.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 11, 2012)

I use the Dream World almost daily, mostly for growing berries. I really enjoyed growing berries in Ruby/Sapphire, and again in Diamond/Pearl. HG/SS depressed me with the berry pots though, I really liked planting my berries in the ground and coming back to get them.. personal preferences though, DW is a nice place for me to do that now.

Anyway. Just to keep the thread bumped so people can see it, we now have a group where you can take part in discussion and anything else related to Pkmn. We're just a few days away from entering into round two of our tournament. So far Andy and Fretless have won their round one battles, and will be going against each other in the upcoming round.

Myself and Jackal have yet to battle still, I keep getting distracted and forgetting to ask him.


----------



## Fretless (Sep 12, 2012)

I never really got too much into the whole berry growing thing. Back in the older versions I did love doing the whole talent/fashion show thing. I remember walking home from elementary school trying to get the best scores so I could brag to my friends the next day.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 12, 2012)

Just a reminder that we're drawing close to the end of Round 1. Need the results in sharp!


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 12, 2012)

AndyB said:


> Just a reminder that we're drawing close to the end of Round 1. Need the results in sharp!



Still trying to contact Rover. Not sure if she was grounded or her net went out or what  We'll do our best to battle in time for the end of round 1


----------



## Jackal (Sep 14, 2012)

Gallows and I have battled (finally)
I was the victor.
Battle video: 33-29997-81166


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 14, 2012)

Good job Jackal, took me out pretty quickly. XD

So I think we're extending the deadline to tomorrow so that Kaiaa and Rover can battle.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 14, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Good job Jackal, took me out pretty quickly. XD
> 
> So I think we're extending the deadline to tomorrow so that Kaiaa and Rover can battle.



Yeah, given that it may be hard to get on during the week/with schoolwork etc. So hopefully tomorrow something can be done sharpish.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 14, 2012)

Raising Simisage and "that" Pokemon in the daycare

Almost at level 50, all of them are in the 20's.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 15, 2012)

I won against Kaiaa! It was fun. She's a great sport. Ok, move me up that chart


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 15, 2012)

Lol Rover won by a landslide! I had a lot of fun battling her. Watch out boys, Rovers going to take this one home! =p
Also, thanks for extending the tournament a day for us


----------



## AndyB (Sep 15, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Lol Rover won by a landslide! I had a lot of fun battling her. Watch out boys, Rovers going to take this one home! =p
> Also, thanks for extending the tournament a day for us



Not a problem. I had a feeling that it might be tricky to play on schooldays for some. 

Anyway, that's Round one down. This is the current standing and we are starting the next round... right... NOW!


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 15, 2012)

I better add Jackal. Let round two... BEGIN


----------



## Fretless (Sep 15, 2012)

Good luck to everyone in round two!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 16, 2012)

Good luck everyone. Post videos if you can.


----------



## Fretless (Sep 16, 2012)

Just defeated Andy. That was a good match very close! 56-38289-46711. My battle video worked this time.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 16, 2012)

Yep, Fretless won. GG etc.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Dang, Fretless is crushing the others! Good luck to all!

Andy, is the item Quick Claw allowed! It allows the user to move first.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 16, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Dang, Fretless is crushing the others! Good luck to all!
> 
> Andy, is the item Quick Claw allowed! It allows the user to move first.



I know what it does, and it is allowed. I'm not going to get myself banned.. in the tournament I set up.


----------



## Fretless (Sep 16, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Dang, Fretless is crushing the others! Good luck to all!
> 
> Andy, is the item Quick Claw allowed! It allows the user to move first.



Quick claw is a pretty legit strategy. It's hardly ban worthy though as I recall it only has a 1/16 chance of working. Though however small a chance it may be a quick claw can really turn the tide of a battle.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Fretless said:


> Quick claw is a pretty legit strategy. It's hardly ban worthy though as I recall it only has a 1/16 chance of working. Though however small a chance it may be a quick claw can really turn the tide of a battle.



Really? It worked every single time I used it. Anyway, it really helps on those "sudden death" moments.

I have Musharna, Pignite, and Simisage currently. Only at 30 though.


----------



## Fretless (Sep 17, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Really? It worked every single time I used it. Anyway, it really helps on those "sudden death" moments.
> 
> I have Musharna, Pignite, and Simisage currently. Only at 30 though.



Yeah, its a pretty low chance. Keep up the good work on leveling though.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 17, 2012)

Fretless said:


> Yeah, its a pretty low chance. Keep up the good work on leveling though.



I spent over 8 hours on a video game XD I have 3 more badges to unlock!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 24, 2012)

Is this still going on or what?


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 24, 2012)

I should think so. Still no reply from Jackal though...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 24, 2012)

It's okay. Borderlands 2 just came out last week and half of the people that were participating bought it so that's been the delay.

As long as the thread is bumped they'll see it.


----------



## Jackal (Sep 25, 2012)

Apologies Rover, I think we were both waiting for each other to sort the battle out. Assuming that I can get my router to play nice with my DS, I am willing to battle whenever you are free.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 25, 2012)

Schools a issue but I should be able on Friday night.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 25, 2012)

LOL hopefully I can enter the next tourney.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 25, 2012)

I think we might wait until B/W2 come out to do the next tournament, since it comes out in twelve days in the US, then sixteen and seventeen days for AU and EU respectively.

But that doesn't mean we'll be doing a B/W2 tournament, we'll probably stick with the first ones, or we might even go back and do a Gen 4 tournament(Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, HG&SS).
Depends on what everyone feels would be more fun.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 25, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I think we might wait until B/W2 come out to do the next tournament, since it comes out in twelve days in the US, then sixteen and seventeen days for AU and EU respectively.
> 
> But that doesn't mean we'll be doing a B/W2 tournament, we'll probably stick with the first ones, or we might even go back and do a Gen 4 tournament(Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, HG&SS).
> Depends on what everyone feels would be more fun.


Dang, I miss Diamond now. Everytime I hear the first route song, I feel like crying T_T


----------



## AndyB (Oct 1, 2012)

That's it, if Rover and Jackal haven't fought by the end of this weekend (7th October), I'm going to just fast forward the round.
It's gone on for too long now.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 4, 2012)

After I train a team in Black 2, I'll probably enter :>


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 4, 2012)

We're still not sure what or when our next tournament will be.

People should go to the group and throw some ideas around.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 4, 2012)

As soon as a majority of us get a level 50 team we could do a black/white 2 tournament. I just preordered my game and should get it a few days after it comes out (shipping to house).


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 4, 2012)

If that's what you guys want, I'm cool with that.

I'll be gone for a while the week after next, so I won't be here to help if everyone wants it to be this month. Should be back around the 29th, so if you guys wanted to start a new tournament for November, I'll be here to help with it. I need to get W2 though, and I currently am broke. But yeah, once this tournament ends(I really hope we can finish it with a winner.) then we'll see about another one.


----------



## Fretless (Oct 7, 2012)

Just got White Version 2, so now I will be able to work on a team for that.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 7, 2012)

Okay, Rover "wins" and moves into the final.
Jackal and I had talked about it and we'd decided it's for the best, his internet is screwy. 

So Fretless and Rover, fight it out yo.


----------



## Fretless (Oct 7, 2012)

Aight I am ready whenever rover is. Rover just PM me when you'll be available and we can duke it out


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 7, 2012)

Fretless said:


> Just got White Version 2, so now I will be able to work on a team for that.



You preordered it or you got it? I thought it wasn't coming out till midnight tonight. 


Good luck Fretless and Rover!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 7, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> You preordered it or you got it? I thought it wasn't coming out till midnight tonight.
> 
> 
> Good luck Fretless and Rover!



Officially it came out at midnight last night, but a lot of stores(I've heard of a lot of cases throughout the US) started putting them on the shelves a few days ago. The Walmart I used to work at put them out on the shelves the other day.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 7, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Officially it came out at midnight last night, but a lot of stores(I've heard of a lot of cases throughout the US) started putting them on the shelves a few days ago. The Walmart I used to work at put them out on the shelves the other day.



Really? No stores did that around here  Anyway, I know not everyone will see this but when you pick up your copy of pokemon black2 or white2, they are already doing a wi-fi pokemon gift. Starting today, get Genesect for a limited time!


----------



## Fretless (Oct 15, 2012)

I've had no word from Rover about the competition.


----------



## Fretless (Oct 19, 2012)

I won


----------



## AndyB (Oct 19, 2012)

So there we have it, Fretless is our final winner.

Congratulations!


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 19, 2012)

Congratulations Fret! I got thoroughly beaten. He deserves it. And now it is late so I guess I'll say goodnight and goodbye to a fun and thrilling Pokemon Tournament.


----------



## Fretless (Oct 19, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed playing everyone, and I would totally be down again for another tournament.


----------

